# Sea Creature



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

Here is a sculpt I am working on. I am going to make a full Head To Toe Creature Suit.











Cary


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks great !


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanx.

Cary


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

OK, that's just plain WICKED!


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

Any comment welcome.

Cary


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, the artistry is astounding! Are you a pro because if you are not, you should be. It perfectly scary for a sea creature. I would think it's difficult to achieve that without it looking cartoony.


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes. It will look more lifelike when it is colored. Due to my budget I will be casting it out of Latex. Would have like to use Foam Latex but cost too much. Also need something that will be durable and last through time.

The devil is in the details. I always like to put a ton of detail in my sculpts. So you can look at it for hours and see something different everytime. More interesting I think. That is why it looks more lifelike then cartoony.

Cary


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

It looks like it just waded out of the Black Lagoon! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

This looks great! I'm excited to see the progress


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanx. Me too.

Cary


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

LOVE the Mask, Great Job Bro!!


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

Not a mask yet. Still just a clay sculpture.

Cary


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

Ready to mold.

Cary


----------



## jayb (Aug 18, 2009)

God I wish I was that talented.


----------



## jamespark (May 17, 2010)

I don't know if this is the right place for this, but I would love a little bit of a walkthrough on how you made the mask. I'm fairly new to the costume making process and it would be cool to have some details from someone who looks like they know what they're doing.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Wonderful clay crafting, can't wait to see the finished work.


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

it looks like the creature from saturday the 14th thats in the bath tub seen


----------



## Gill (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey! I'm recreating the Creature from the Black Lagoon musical suit  I have it set to be finished for October of 2011. Btw your sculpt looks great


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanx for all the comments.

The weather just has not been cooperating so I can mold this guy.

So I am still working on the Endoskeleton. Starting to prime him.

Cary


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Fantastic, you're very talented.


----------

